# JavaScript in Adobe Acrobat 8



## Fisi5 (24. Okt 2007)

Hallo erstmal,

also mien Problem sieht folgenderweise aus. Ich erstelle grade ein Formular in Adobe Acrobat 8. 
Soweit so gut bekomme ich das auch alleine noch hin 

Aber jetzt stehe ich vor einem Problem. Es gibt die Möglichkeit in Adobe Acrobat 8 auch Java Code
einzugeben um z.b. Eingbeformate zu Überprüfen bzw. zu erlauben oder nicht.

Und genau da kommt jetzt meine Frage. Ich möchte das eine Eingabe nach genau einem Schema eingetragen und auch
angezeigt wird. 





So ist das Eingabeformat. Jetzt weiß ich aber nicht wie ich Acrobat 8 sage das ein gewisser Abstand zwischen den 
Ziffernfolgen erfolgen soll. Es soll wohl mit Java gehen.

Bin auf den gebiet einfach voller Noob  und deshalb wende ich mich damit an Euch.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir da helfen. 



Danke schonmal. 

Gruß


----------



## Fisi5 (24. Okt 2007)

Hmmm... 

hat keiner ne Antwort darauf???


----------



## thE_29 (24. Okt 2007)

Meinst du wirklich Java oder JAVASCRIPT?
Das ist nicht das gleiche!


----------



## Fisi5 (24. Okt 2007)

Ja Sorry du hast Recht das ist Java Script hab gerade nochmal nachgeschaut. 

Gibt es da ne Lösung???


----------



## Xams (24. Okt 2007)

Bestimmt, die wirst du hier aber nicht bekommen:
1. Wir bieten hier keine kompletten Programme an.
2. Java != JavaScript


----------



## Fisi5 (24. Okt 2007)

Na gut ist Okay. 

Dann werd ich mich mal woanders umschauen. 

Aber danke trotzdem.


----------

